# Hot spots



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi 
My 1 year 2 month Welsh springer jasper had a really nasty hot spot last Friday . I noticed this wet and sticky spot behind his ear and near the neck area. Since we were all leaving for a holiday to South Wales I didn't think much about it . The next day the spot became bigger and very moist. By Saturday evening there was a huge crusty scab. With all this , Jasper swam and was totally happy and excited on the beach and enjoyed his exercise. On Monday morning we noticed that he had scratched his scab off and all we could see was his bare oozing skin . i panicked and was feeling terrible about my neglect. I have never seen anything like this with my other hairy dogs. On Tuesday we were at the vets who shaved off his fur and said it was nasty . She has prescribed antibiotics , a lotion and some malaseb shampoo . I had to give his a collar to prevent him from scratching. It is healing well and has become black and crusty. I have been reading all the articles about hot spots and was wondering how can we prevent it from happening again. I give his Orijen in the morning and Arden Grange chicken in the evening . Even the food is excellent . He swims a lot and we go to the country quite often. He is on advocate flea spot ons and wormer. I have also read that advocate does not kill ticks and i have bought some Frontline to apply when he is better. Since he is such an active dog and loves the country and lakes ...did I not give him enough flea/ tick treatment . His ears are clean. Do you think it was a allergy ? Should I change his food? I have also ordered Grizzly salmon oil and will start it off when it arrives. Is there anything else I can do to prevent this from happening again. It is so stressful and upsetting to see Jasper like this.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought hot spots were caused by a nick or scratch and then bacteria gets into the wound and causes this painful, wet ezcema-type "hot spot".

My airedale Molly used to get them about three or four times a year. 

I didn't think diet had anything to do with it! I hope someone comes along to tell us more.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

yes... that's what the vet said . Could be a minor bite or a thorn stuck and he would have scratched it to get the bacteria to grow. I also read it could be triggered due to some allergy and an itch. Did you ever manage to control those hot spots ....there must be something we can do. My last dogs who were much more hairier never had them .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I hear a lot of my friends dogs over in the states getting hot spots, thankfully non of mine have had any, in the states they use a pwder called goldbond, I got some while I was over there just in case, its similar to the powder you get for atheletes(sp) foot, it dries out the area pretty quick, and has obviously medicinal properties, it may be worth having a look around for information on this.

Mo


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for this. Is gold bond powder sold off the counters in pet shops. I am going there this summer and my brother live there. Maybe I should ask him to send it .Jasper's hot spot has turned dark and has scabbed . Thankfully it is not oozing any more. I do hope he doesn't get it again. Never heard of this


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I got it from one of the big stores, think it was K mart or something like that, its a very common item, I got the one in the orange coloured container, I am checking with friends in the states if that is the correct one, because they now appear to make a body powder and a foot powder, so as soon as I find out I will let you know.

Mo


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

My old wolfie had skin allergies and sores similar to hot spots. We washed her in malaseb shampoo - that might be worth asking your vet about.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

OK friends got back to me its the gold bond medicated foot powder, they swear it helps dry it out and stop it spreading further, but also say vet treatment of AB's may be required,

Mo


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

The big thing with hotspots is not to let the dog scratch it, as they can spread to other parts of the body. I've heard people rave about Thornit powder for hotspots - apparently it works miracles.


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

@luvmydogs....Loved your website and your dogs are so gorgeous. The pups are beautiful. I 'd love to have a second one when mine is about 2 years old ....he is still such a baby  
Thanks everyone for replies about hot spots . Jasper is given AB's and malaseb shampoo and a drop to apply on that place so that he stops itching. he is wearing that massive collar so fortunately all has healed and he thinks he wil be wearing that forever and doesn't seem to fight it. he does look comical though ...and he seems to know when we finds it amusing and he hides in the bedroom. I will check for gold bond powder and that thornit powder(is it from the UK btw?)


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

nightingale said:


> @luvmydogs....Loved your website and your dogs are so gorgeous. The pups are beautiful. I 'd love to have a second one when mine is about 2 years old ....he is still such a baby
> Thanks everyone for replies about hot spots . Jasper is given AB's and malaseb shampoo and a drop to apply on that place so that he stops itching. he is wearing that massive collar so fortunately all has healed and he thinks he wil be wearing that forever and doesn't seem to fight it. he does look comical though ...and he seems to know when we finds it amusing and he hides in the bedroom. I will check for gold bond powder and that thornit powder(is it from the UK btw?)
> View attachment 45302


Thanks 
This is Thornit: Thornit Ear Powder - original 1907 formula from K9 Centre its for ears but fantastic for hotspots.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my chows is very prone to hot spots, when they appear, I keep them clean with warm salty water washes every few hours... if you catch it early this suffices, if it's a bit bgger, we use fusiderm on it, one or two applications geerally suffices. Only once has it been big enough to warrent antibiotics, but they worked really well. 

Sisky tends to cause them by chewing at an itchy bit! So they tend to be on her back legs or tail, in which case I put a sock on her to stop her getting at it, if it's her tail, she gets the patented, rasta tail sock (a stripy with the toe cut out) over it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My boy got one of these a few weeks ago so I've learnt quite a lot about them.

*This is how I intend to treat one should he get another:*

1) Put a buster collar on him

2) Trim fur off and around the hot spot so its exposed to the air

3) Dab with salt water to clean and gently dry

4) Apply Neem powder (possibly thornit if Neem doesn't work out) on the dry spot and continue to do so a couple of times a day to help it dry over and scab

5) Keep the buster collar on until the scab is nearly off or almost healed.

Mine pulled the scab off before it was healed but luckily it was OK in the end, would have been better for him not to have torn it off though 

The important thing is as soon as you see one, trim the hair on and around it and try to keep it in open air. Don't cover it with anything as it really needs to be given the best chance possible to dry out. They can occur from the dog not being properly dry apparently and if the dog were to get wet I would immediately dry off the hot spot and put some Neem on it. The fact yours formed a scab so early is good, my dog wouldn't even give it a chance it grew to four times its size over night :nonod: (was only just bigger than a 10p piece at worst but it started off tiny).

I heard a lot of good things about gold bond powder from those in the US but someone on here and my vet over here in the UK advised against using it. There is this stuff from Neem oil which you can get in a talcum powder. Both the company and vet said that's the only type of thing that's probably safe to put straight on without worrying as its natural and regularly used on open wounds for people and dogs, as well as flea prevention.

My boy got some ointment (Fuciderm), shot of steroids and some antibiotics for 10 days. I use Thornit a lot for my dogs ears but I have to say I wouldn't go putting it on a hotspot I would far rather use Neem products just because it seems a lot easier to apply. Thornit that I have I usually have to grind up slightly with a pestle and mortar to make sure its fine enough to stay on his skin.

I may use thornit next time but I have some Neem on its way and you can rub that in the coat once every few weeks to generally ward of fleas and help with the health of the coat, including preventing itchiness.

I think my dog literally got over enthusiastic and hotspots are basically friction burns where they scratch off the top layer of skin and it leaks blood plasma (like if you get a carpet burn etc) which makes the fur sticky.

I have read up lots and I make sure I have at least two buster collars at home now (only about £2.50 from the vets each). If it grows its important to take them to the vet but Neem has antibiotics in it naturally which is also what I like, means if I find it on a Saturday night I should be able to hold off til the vets until Monday morning with this stuff. Its referred to as 'Nature's best antibiotic with no side effects' 

They are buggers and my vet said I was lucky to catch it as early as I did. They can spread like wildfire too which is why its important to trim the hair and stop them getting at it. Most common sites are meant to be around the top of the tail, face (like the cheeks) and neck from what I remember but they can occur anywhere.

If the Neem doesn't work out I would consider looking into the Gold Bond a little more but my vet in particular said he can't recommend anything that isn't prescribed but he would be concerned if I were to use GB powder but not at all if I were to use a Neem product. A lot also clean it with listerine mouth wash, then dab it dry and apply the GB powder, I will just use salt water.

Hope your doggy is on the mend and you don't have many dealings with these :thumbup:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hibiscrub is good too for hot spots


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Tinsley and everyone else who have contributed . I was soo worried about Jasper and also we were away on a remote beach in South wales with loads of friends ..and I never thought this would warrant AB's . He is healing and scabs have formed . I still have the collar on just in case this rascal scratches it off. He has the next visit on Monday and hoefully everything will be fine. I have heard such good things about Neem powder . It is also used for our skin and hair and we get excellent face masks in India . My mum used neem leaves soaked in water to wash her pure silk gold thread sarees to prevent moths eating the silk in the heat . I have learnt that now it can be used on dogs too....versatile Neem ! BTW ...where do you buy your neem powder from?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

nightingale said:


> Thanks Tinsley and everyone else who have contributed . I was soo worried about Jasper and also we were away on a remote beach in South wales with loads of friends ..and I never thought this would warrant AB's . He is healing and scabs have formed . I still have the collar on just in case this rascal scratches it off. He has the next visit on Monday and hoefully everything will be fine. I have heard such good things about Neem powder . It is also used for our skin and hair and we get excellent face masks in India . My mum used neem leaves soaked in water to wash her pure silk gold thread sarees to prevent moths eating the silk in the heat . I have learnt that now it can be used on dogs too....versatile Neem ! BTW ...where do you buy your neem powder from?
> View attachment 45353


I use this website:
Neem products for you and your animals. Useful for treating lice, fleas, ticks etc.

They are really good at responding to emails too, nice and quick usually 

I really hope it proves to serve me and my boy well in terms of the flea repellent/general coat health too! I am quite liking the stuff so far, sounds a bit like a miracle natural treatment but its actually quite cheap I find! Thought it might be a bit of a rip off but doesn't look too bad.

Fingers x'd your boy gets on well at the vets and is on the mend :thumbup:


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks ...I will buy the neem powder and the Thornit one too. I do not want to go through this again. Yesterday we gave him a Malaseb bath and the scabs fell of but he scratched it once and teh skin turned red again. The collar is back again. He will be seeing teh vet tomorrow evening . I do hope she stops teh AB's now. He has 4 more days ...to go.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

My girl Ellie had somthing similar to this a few month's ago, small spots under her collar, all started weeping, and then the scratching started, i used Thornit for a few days till it started to dry them up, and it did, then i carried on using it in the morning till they got better, but Thornit is 1 of those wonderful old remedies that works wonders on lots of things, it's the number 1 thing in my dog 1st aid box!!!!


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> My boy got one of these a few weeks ago so I've learnt quite a lot about them.
> 
> *This is how I intend to treat one should he get another:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for so much information . Jasper is on the recovery mode but is still on antibiotics . The vet said that to continue for 4 more days . The malaseb shampoo is done with and no more of that steroid pill . I have a question. jasper's scabs have all fallen off and the bare skin is visible. today I gave him a chew bone, took off his buster collar thinking he was fully occupied and went in for a shower. He was looking at me very suspiciously so I checked his hot spot. It was red but wasn't bleeding or anything. The vet said I cd remove the buster collar. How do I do this. As soon as i leave him for 5-10 mins he scratches that area. How do I stop it. If he scratches it more and more...will it start to bleed or will it develop into another spot. I don't know what to do . I do want to remove the collar as he has had it on since last Tuesday or do I have to wait till his fur grows back?
Is there anything I can put or give to make him stop itching?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

nightingale said:


> Thanks for so much information . Jasper is on the recovery mode but is still on antibiotics . The vet said that to continue for 4 more days . The malaseb shampoo is done with and no more of that steroid pill . I have a question. jasper's scabs have all fallen off and the bare skin is visible. today I gave him a chew bone, took off his buster collar thinking he was fully occupied and went in for a shower. He was looking at me very suspiciously so I checked his hot spot. It was red but wasn't bleeding or anything. The vet said I cd remove the buster collar. How do I do this. As soon as i leave him for 5-10 mins he scratches that area. How do I stop it. If he scratches it more and more...will it start to bleed or will it develop into another spot. I don't know what to do . I do want to remove the collar as he has had it on since last Tuesday or do I have to wait till his fur grows back?
> Is there anything I can put or give to make him stop itching?
> View attachment 45723


I'm not tooooo sure as I think the cream I had stopped my boy's itching too much. I know *some* things out of a medicine cabinet can be put on dogs if they don't eat it/go near the stuff but that may be worth a separate thread.

I was very worried my boy was going to itch it and turn it into another hot spot. In the end I left the collar off when he was in the same room as me because I could tell him to leave it and he'd quit the fussing. If I had to leave him alone or he kept wandering off I put the collar on him though. I figured it was probably best for him to be a bit sad and grumpy having a collar than to have a hot spot come back and have to go on more steroids and anti biotics so it was just tough luck for him until he stopped the itching.

Luckily he wasn't too bad, but even tonight when it is still not fully healed (slightly red and fur only starting to grow back) I wouldn't hesitate to put a buster collar on him again.

Did he try to itch lots when he had the hot spot or is it just now you stopped using the shampoo? My boy had Fuciderm prescribed by the vets:

Bestpet Pharmacy - Fuciderm Gel

applied twice daily and I have to say it stung him a little I think but I put it on before I fed him each day so he was more distracted and it really did seem to soothe him. Wasn't a rip off I don't think as for £53 he got a tube of that, two buster collars, shot of steroids and 10 days of antibiotics as well as the vets time for 20 mins and some fur being shaven off.

Not so sure its any use now but maybe if the shampoo didn't help too much, if he gets another you could ask your vet for some of this stuff?

Technically speaking if Jasper can go a day or two without itching it should be feeling a little better by then, but could be worth doing another thread on here to ask what is safe to put on something itchy. Maybe the shampoo has dried his skin a tiny bit there and as its dry its making it itch, and maybe the dryness needs to go for the itchiness to stop? As I say if he can go a couple days without itching it may just settle down but its hard to know.

Hot spots are like friction burns so I would think if he itches the healing spot its more likely to bleed but if he catches the area surrounding the spot it could go hot spotty which is why its worth being a bit careful.

If it looks like he is itching because its dry I've have an ask on here about something you could put on to try and soothe the skin for a bit (if he mustn't eat it then just leave the collar on him so he can't etc?) but if it looks OK I would whack the buster collar on him and hope in a couple days of not itching he will be forgetting all about it, otherwise the vet might have to find something to stop it itching.

I really was quite impressed with that Fuciderm though, I'll definitely ask for that again if Neem/Thornit don't dry it up :thumbup:

He is SUCH a handsome boy too, bet he is like mine and the king of puppy dog eyes begging to get out of the buster collar :laugh:


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> I'm not tooooo sure as I think the cream I had stopped my boy's itching too much. I know *some* things out of a medicine cabinet can be put on dogs if they don't eat it/go near the stuff but that may be worth a separate thread.
> 
> I was very worried my boy was going to itch it and turn it into another hot spot. In the end I left the collar off when he was in the same room as me because I could tell him to leave it and he'd quit the fussing. If I had to leave him alone or he kept wandering off I put the collar on him though. I figured it was probably best for him to be a bit sad and grumpy having a collar than to have a hot spot come back and have to go on more steroids and anti biotics so it was just tough luck for him until he stopped the itching.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tinsley . It was indeed red when he scratched bit at night it looked normal again. When he is loose in the park he is without teh collar and he doesn't scratch but at home he tries to do it even with the collar on. I have tried NO and he looks at me and stops sometimes.What iam scared of is exactly what you have said ...hot spot coming back in the surrounding areas .
Your vet bills sound reasonable ...I had the same treatment but 1st visit was £147 -10 days antibiotics, 6 days steroid pills, shaved hair, and another lotion for the ear and the spot. The 2nd visit this was was £62. Complete rip off !!
i have the insurance and will probably cover this and hopefully get something back .Can you apply Fuciderm just on the skin . I have ordered thornit and neem powder already ...can I put them even if there is no hot spot?
He was on Orijen but now I am going to try Barking Heads. He had some samples and loved the Bad hair day. I will start that to see if there is any difference. will sudocrem help him stop that itch /vaseline maybe . It is completed healed ...not oozing or anything ...just waiting for the fur to grow back.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

nightingale said:


> Thanks Tinsley . It was indeed red when he scratched bit at night it looked normal again. When he is loose in the park he is without teh collar and he doesn't scratch but at home he tries to do it even with the collar on. I have tried NO and he looks at me and stops sometimes.What iam scared of is exactly what you have said ...hot spot coming back in the surrounding areas .
> Your vet bills sound reasonable ...I had the same treatment but 1st visit was £147 -10 days antibiotics, 6 days steroid pills, shaved hair, and another lotion for the ear and the spot. The 2nd visit this was was £62. Complete rip off !!
> i have the insurance and will probably cover this and hopefully get something back .Can you apply Fuciderm just on the skin . I have ordered thornit and neem powder already ...can I put them even if there is no hot spot?
> He was on Orijen but now I am going to try Barking Heads. He had some samples and loved the Bad hair day. I will start that to see if there is any difference. will sudocrem help him stop that itch /vaseline maybe . It is completed healed ...not oozing or anything ...just waiting for the fur to grow back.
> View attachment 45740


Worst case scenario if he does make it into a hot spot again at least you will notice right away and be able to treat it  Problem normally is that with all their fur we can't see them and they tend to get into a bit of a sore and sorry state before we are able to even notice.

Your vet does sound very expensive! The ones I am with charge ludicrous call out fees and emergency vet appts but aside from that they don't seem too bad. Our excess is something like £60 anyway.

Re Fuciderm, yes, you literally put it right on the skin of the hotspot. I normally did it before I fed him as he is very foody and would quite happily stand still and stare at his food for 30 seconds while I put some on! You have to wear gloves but I just took a large pea sized amount and dabbed it on. I wondered with it being an ointment if it could slow down the drying up of the spot which is what needs to happen but it soaked in within about 5 mins and it really did start to heal fantastically with this stuff. I was quite dubious about it but it has an antibiotic quality in the gel too so its good stuff  You are meant to use it for a minimum of 5 days and a maximum of 7. Our hot spot wasn't too bad as I managed to catch it early but this stuff might be something you could try in the future from your vet if the Neem or Thornit don't do the trick.

Thornit I only use on my boy's ears if I'm honest. Just because he gets mites and slightly enflamed ears so that stuff I just use when there is something to treat, its more of a treatment powder I feel. No harm would come from using it I just don't know if it has any extra benefit to using it regularly, there may well be but its not something I've used anywhere regularly other than his ears but I stick a bit in them once a week usually and he is fine.

Neem I take as more of a preventative measure in terms of its meant to be good for general fur/coat health and do some flea and tick prevention too. Which Neem product(s) have you ordered? I have the pet talc at the minute and about once a week just rub it all over his coat as close to the root as I can get. Apparently it tastes a bit iffy which is why if you do use it as a treatment (again this is meant to be the safest natural antibiotic) it can deter them from licking/itching due to the taste and smell.

I have sent them an email asking which products they think I should get for flea/tick prevention and which they feel is more suitable for the hot spots as I don't know if the oil might be better or the talc etc.

You can use Sudocrem, like the Thornit it has zinc in which is the magical healing ingredient just in a cream form. You ought to keep him away from licking it if poss though so I'd be inclined to either stick a bit on before a walk or put the collar on him for 15 mins whilst it soaks in :thumbup:

Neem will be my preference to treat a hotspot as soon as it appears as it is a natural antibiotic and hopefully if caught early enough this will get on top of it. If not I wont hesitate to take him down the vets and request some Fuciderm was really quite impressed I thought it might be a bit naff and something they gave me to up my bill :laugh:

I looked at the Barking Heads range not long ago and quite liked it. Some others didn't like it but then my boy is a bit funny and his belly didn't like the likes of Origen and Applaws which are seen as being the 'better ones'. Its so hard to get everything just right isn't it?! Bloomin' expensive dogs  Just as well we love 'em


----------



## nightingale (Oct 31, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> Worst case scenario if he does make it into a hot spot again at least you will notice right away and be able to treat it  Problem normally is that with all their fur we can't see them and they tend to get into a bit of a sore and sorry state before we are able to even notice.
> 
> Your vet does sound very expensive! The ones I am with charge ludicrous call out fees and emergency vet appts but aside from that they don't seem too bad. Our excess is something like £60 anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

